# "Blue" eyed Regal Tang?



## Kricket (Oct 30, 2007)

Just left the local owned fish store where i buy my fish, and they had a blue regal tang with blueish/silverish eyes. Ive never seen this before, in my 4 years of dealing with saltwater fish (i used to work for the owner of this store) The owner was out, and the guy that was there doesnt seem to know all that much..Just curious if anyones ever seen this, what causes it? He could obviously see, and looked otherwise healthy, eating and all..he was really beautiful! Just curious..will try to post apicture later this afternoon.


----------



## gymnothorax (Sep 20, 2007)

you got me on that one, definetly interested in seeing a picture....


----------

